# locked ipad asking for @icloud.com password



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys,

have a reset ipad that asks for a password for
@icloud.com

yet the apple id is @eircom.net

how can i get into an account with @icloud.com

when i go to login to my apple id i use eircom.net which works fine
but i cant login anywhere with @icloud.com

or is it that there is a totally different apple id with @icloud.com
mail as the account login?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have an iPhone? You may have setup another ID in the iTunes store or on an iPhone. Try this: https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT203828


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks will do


love the jolly roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It just defaults with the end of the email of iCloud. Enter in your Apple ID email and see if it takes.


----------



## anja1988 (Nov 21, 2016)

If none of the above works.. I think it's quite easy to replace this if you forget it, so maybe pretend to forget it?


----------

